# high dose GH with minimal insulin?



## hulklion (Mar 16, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I am not looking to take insulin for growth purposes. it's advised to take insulin if you're taking high dosages of gh. so instead of taking something like 10iu of insulin, would something like 1 or 2iu be enough to keep blood sugar in check with say 10iu of gh??? if so, is this a safe way for me to take insulin? for instance would i have to worry about my carb intake or crashing on a minimal amount of slin? [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've used hgh at 10iu's a day for quite a while, without ever using insulin.  If you are dead set on using an insulin product, perhaps consider IGF or a sponsor here carries a product called Dimefor Metformin.  Much safer alternatives.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 17, 2012)

The best way i have found to use these two together is to inject both in the same pin Intramuscular PWO bilaterally the results i got where nothing short of amazing again the theory behind this method is that the GH and Slin create a huge IGF-1 release when taken together and because of the very short half life of IGF-1 PWO is by far the best time to take them.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

Grozny said:


> The best way i have found to use these two together is to inject both in the same pin Intramuscular PWO bilaterally the results i got where nothing short of amazing again the theory behind this method is that the GH and Slin create a huge IGF-1 release when taken together and because of the very short half life of IGF-1 PWO is by far the best time to take them.


 

Bro... you just went on a rant about how IGF is for advanced users.. blah blah blah.. then you're going to give advice on using slin with GH??


----------



## Grozny (Mar 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Bro... you just went on a rant about how IGF is for advanced users.. blah blah blah.. then you're going to give advice on using slin with GH??



ok I will cut this part "for advanced users"


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

haha.. thank you.  It seems like more and more people are looking to jump on Insulin, but have no clue as to the risks involved.  Let alone a solid protocol.

Hell, most of them don't even know what the glycemic index is.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. thank you.  It seems like more and more people are looking to jump on Insulin, but have no clue as to the risks involved.  Let alone a solid protocol.
> 
> Hell, most of them don't even know what the glycemic index is.



Slin will kill you if you dont know what you are doing, if it doesn't kill you but you dont keep a very strict diet it will make you very fat.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 17, 2012)

^^this is true.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 17, 2012)

Slin is very scary but i can honestly say as long as you stick within the guidelines you will be ok.

A main problems come when guys try and start on dosages of 10iu's+ and don't consume the right amount of carbs.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 17, 2012)

I've spoken with several pros and top level competitors, they all told me the difference between 10iu to 15-20iu isn't worth the risk. Unless you are speeding them out through the day. Unless your a top level competitor I think the simple protocol provided is sufficient.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 17, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I've spoken with several pros and top level competitors, they all told me the difference between 10iu to 15-20iu isn't worth the risk. Unless you are speeding them out through the day. Unless your a top level competitor I think the simple protocol provided is sufficient.



Good point there mate, pro-bodybuilding is an extreme sport no need to take a such risk unless your a top level bodybuilder.


----------

